# Video on How to Decorate Mugs With InkTra® Waterslide Clear Inkjet Transfer Paper



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Full-color designs can be applied to mugs using InkTra® Waterslide Clear inkjet transfer paper and any compatible desktop inkjet printer. This new video from TransferPaperExperts.com shows you how. 

The demonstration starts with a printed transfer that is sprayed with UV sealant. Once the sealant dries, the design is cut from the transfer paper and placed in water. This releases the design from the carrier. While still wet, the design is positioned on the mug. Curing can be done with a hair dryer. If the mug is made of metal, wood, ceramic or glass, it can be placed in an oven set at 300°F and baked for 30 to 120 minutes to complete curing.

The Christmas tree design used to decorate the mug in the video can be can be found at GreatDaneGraphics.com, an online subscription based provider of production-ready, royalty free stock art and embroidery art.

View this video at https://goo.gl/MAUjPB.

Enjoy free ground shipping in the continental U.S. on all online orders from Transfer Paper Experts™. For international orders, please contact Transfer Paper Experts™ by phone at (800) 833-3432 or email at [email protected]. Visit TransferPaperExperts.com today to register and start shopping.

Transfer Paper Experts™, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a leading domestic and worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of a wide range of technically advanced coated transfer papers. For more information, go to www.transferpaperexperts.com, call 800-833-3432, or email [email protected]sferpaperexperts.com.


----------

